# 12 count-16oz party cup SOG. 250Watt HPS



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

So i thought i would do a little experiment. I took 12 Reggie seeds, and germinated them in paper towel and placed in jiffy pelots. Once they all sprout i am going to place them in 16oz party cups in Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil, and i am using fox farms neuts and place in veg for maybe a week then off straight into flower under 250Watt HPS.. Just wanting to do a little experiment. I also have question. Since im jumping straight to flowwer will i just start givving her flower neuts or what? Thanks yall.....and tune in..


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 27, 2008)

About the flowering nutes your plants...still being young still need a good amount of nitrogen so i wouldnt go straight into flowering nutes...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, so should i mix the veg and flower neuts or what? Sorry, so confused...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2008)

...a couple of questions...What nutes are you using?  Is there a reason that you are not going hydro?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well honestly i would rather do hydro and will in the future notice the container the cups are sitting on that will be my 12 site hydro SOG system that is under construction. I thought i would experiment with soil and found that i like hydro better so now i have all this soil and soil neuts to get rid off.... So what better way than experimenting with a bunch of plants.. I am using Fox Farms 3 part neuts, Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd give them veg nutes until they show flowers then a mix of veg and flower nutes for two weeks after. Go to the fox farm website and download a feeding chart. Follow that.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 27, 2008)

The plants are going to veg no matter what the lighting schedule is. They will veg for a while before they switch to flower. They have to have something to grow with. I would also wait at least a week or even two before starting them on nutes. They are too young and feeble at this point. Just my thoughts. Take care and keep us posted on your progress. Be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep. Like SB said...don't start out with nutes from day one. Might burn those girls.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

That was my plan, i think i will veg for 2 weeks and place into flower. Once in flower i will start neuts. Then follow bombbudpuff's theory.... Thanks guys.. Make sure you tune in...


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'd give them veg nutes until they show flowers then a mix of veg and flower nutes for two weeks after. Go to the fox farm website and download a feeding chart. Follow that.


:yeahthat: What he said! Timmay!Timmay?Jimmay?:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 27, 2008)

looking forward to seeing this one take off


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

Timmy!!!! Bibala bibala Timmyyyyy...... Goble?

Ok, well i just took a look at the 12 little baby's. And almost every one has sprouted... AWESOME!! I will upload a picture tonight if i am not tooo couch Locked...


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanksgiving episode with Gobbles was on last night!lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

Really, dang i love that episode... So funny....


----------



## Melissa (Mar 28, 2008)

hey timmy goodluck ,,,gonna watch this one ,,never seen a sea of green from start to finnish :hubba: :tokie:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Melissa, it should be good, and i am going to try my best. O ya update coming up in about 30min...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, so all 12 have sprouted and are looking fantastic. I went ahead and transplanted them into their final 16oz part cup homes. I cut a few holes in the bottom of the cups for drainage. I also placed each cup into another cup with a hydroton clay rock in-it for the drain off to go somewhere "Look at pic". After all this i placed them under 250Watt Metal Halide at 18-6..


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

Lookin very pro Timmy!​


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello All. Looks good Tim. I thought about usin a flat that has like 25 individual spots. Shouldn't those seedlings be covered? Heard that works good. Im gonna start a grow tent but i have to get supplies first. Good luck Tim.


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 30, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> hey timmy goodluck ,,,gonna watch this one ,,never seen a sea of green from start to finnish :hubba: :tokie:


 Don't want to be an a** or anything but sea-of-green doesn't really finish. You always have more coming in to the grow space while you have  harvesting ones coming out. Non-stop bud production!


----------



## annscrib (Mar 30, 2008)

looking very good  here a little green mojo


----------



## Melissa (Mar 30, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Don't want to be an a** or anything but sea-of-green doesn't really finish. You always have more coming in to the grow space while you have harvesting ones coming out. Non-stop bud production!


 
hey no problem  learn something new every day :tokie:


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Don't want to be an a** or anything but sea-of-green doesn't really finish. You always have more coming in to the grow space while you have  harvesting ones coming out. Non-stop bud production!


??.. not necessarily true.. SOG doesn't "have" to be perpetual harvest, unless you so desire. 
eg.. 20 clones all rooted and placed in flower at the same time, all finish at the same time. 20 more added...repeat...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Don't want to be an a** or anything but sea-of-green doesn't really finish. You always have more coming in to the grow space while you have  harvesting ones coming out. Non-stop bud production!



I have never seen a SOG done as a perpetual grow.  In fact, I read and studied quite a bit on both SOG and SCROG, but could never figure out how to adapt it to a perpetual grow--which is what I wanted.

Any info you could pass on to me about how to introduce new plants and harvest the old without disturbing the "screen" would be appreciated.

The Hemp Goddess


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, and there will be an update here in a few...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 31, 2008)

We're watching my friend..anxiously waiting...Take care.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

OK, so my baby's are about 5 days old now, and it seems they all are about even about 1.5" tall. I watered yesterday with PH adjusted water, a dab of Thrive Alive B-1 Green, Root 66, and Sugar Dady...I also checked the run off with my PH pen and it was about 6.5.  I have had them all under my 250Watt Metal Halide 24-7 "no sleeping yet, for these baby's". I thought i would give them 2 weeks of 24/0 under the 250W MH and then flipping to 12/12 with the 250W HPS.... I have had to position a few fans, and run my a/c non stop to keep the temps around 70-75 but hay whatever works right! I am waiting for my next check to take care of ventilation... Do any of y'all have any suggestions? The grow is taking place in my Walk In Closet. I have cut a fresh air vent from my bedroom to the closet and a exhaust going to the intake box of the A/C, And i am also ordering 2 new 400W HPS with air cooled hoods. But i am unsure of what kind of inline fans to purchase, i see those vortex fans all over but what about the regular inline fans they sell at Home depot, will those work???? Thanks guys.... Any questions, or suggestions just throw them this way!!


----------



## james25 (Mar 31, 2008)

they look great, maybe a little stretched, can you get the light lower?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well i have the 250w MH about 13-14" from the tops.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

I just think they are really fast growers, it only took them a day or two from seed to get where they are now...


----------



## james25 (Mar 31, 2008)

oh and i use the 4 inch inline fan from home depot in my nursery...i think its rated at 80 cfm, for exhausting, it's good for that but if i put it on a scrubber or had to many bends in the flex duct it would slow down too much to be effective, the motor isnt strong enough to handle that


----------



## james25 (Mar 31, 2008)

heres the fan thats hooked up to a scrubber and an air cooled hood
hXXp://nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=ECO_PLUS_INLINE_FANS&title=Fans%20/%20Blowers%20/%20Ducting&type=product


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hay thats a nice website.. Thanks.. But the inline fan i was going to get was a few 8" 500CFM inline fans. And get some 8>6 reducers and run 6" duct threw a scrubber at the top of the room, then threw my reflector, then threw my exhaust...


----------



## Tater (Apr 1, 2008)

Just to answer your inline fan question.  I bought the same 8 inch inline fan and just made reducers because they are stupid expensive.  All in all if its just the fan and maybe your hood you might be ok but as far as I'm concerned I wish I would have spent the money on a better one because that 8 inch inline just isn't cutting it.  The motor really dies on you when you put a bend in the ducting and forget hooking up an air scrubber.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dang, thats what i was thinking. Im mostlikely going to spend the extra dogh and get a couple 6" vortex's...


----------



## james25 (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah, i forgot the size of your grow area, but just the low end eco-plus 4 inch vortex type fan is more than adequate for my closet.....they sound a bit like a jet engine starting up so if sound is a factor...mine is in the attic on a piece of plywood between the rafters on some dense foam padding and though it isn't noisy you can sense it.....outside the house it sounds like the dryer is always on...they sell baffles to keep the noise down also


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Really, the sound is that load. I kinda wanted something quit but beggers cant be choosers... Do you have any pics of your set up?


----------



## james25 (Apr 1, 2008)

yes i do....i can pull them from a different forum and paste them here.....it will take a lil while to find em so give me some time. some people suspend them with rubber tie downs...i dont have any vibration sounds, it's all air sounds of it blowing thru the ducts......they move some serious air thats why i was saying one 4 inch will probably do the trick for you......ill get back to you on the pics but i will explain how i have it setup first
air goes through hood/reflector, up a 6 inch duct to the ceiling of my room to some more 6 inch duct to a reducer to 4 inches into the fan thru the fan and into a carbon scrubber then into my attic space...like i was saying, from outside the house it sounds like a clothes dryer going


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

So do you have some sort of inline carbon filter? I was going to build a couple of 4" inner diamer ones..... But my idea is to have a scrubber in the miidle-top of the room and have a 4" duck going from the scrubber to a 4>6 reducer threw the hood then back down to 6>4 threw my other hood then threw my exhoust..... And for intake, i have a fresh air vent to my room and have a 4" vortex ******* the air threw the vent then y it to each room.... I have a pic of a mock up....


----------



## james25 (Apr 1, 2008)

hahahaha whoa.....hey i went to that other forum...they lost their picture albums and i started sifting through 2 and half years of posts i made looking.....it will be easier for me to take pix...my big girls wake up in about 15 minutes, i'll take some new pix...i have a passive intake...the one fan does it all


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... So how big is your grow room? And did that fan in comb. with the hoods lower the temp a bunch? I am asking because right now i have 2 4' floros, and a 250 watt MH in that room and i struggle to keep it at 75deg. Thats with the door to the closet open and 3 fans..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... Cant wait to see pics.. I like to see peoples grow areas to give me inspiration..


----------



## james25 (Apr 1, 2008)

well here are some pics of the fan and scrubber.....my room is 3x5x8....my intake is a hole in the floor to outside...no fan there...the one does it all...draws it into the growroom, through the hood and pushes it into the scrubber, the fan and scrubber are ecoplus, both coast about 130 bucks each, the scrubber is good for a full year before it needs to be replaced


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice set up.... Thanks...


----------



## headband (Apr 1, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom.


dont use tiger blume if you want organic... it isnt pure organic. TIGER is the only one to worry about. Once you start seeing resin build up, use foxfarm CHA CHING, for essential oils.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 1, 2008)

What should i use instead??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just thought i would throw a picture up... Working on closet getting it ready for 2 rooms, so i can have a pitch black flower room.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK just finished the 2 rooms.. 

1.Present condition of room.
2.Future condition of room. "2-3 weeks"


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hay guys i just bought 12 6" pots, i decided i wont leave in 16 oz cups threw the hole grow, will prob transfer to new pots in a week or so. But my 12 baby's are about 9 days old... Should i start my nutrients today? I was thinking 1/4 strength or are they too small? Here is a picture of what i got going on....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

O, and i also have named all 12 of them... I have named thim after the gods of Olympus... Here are the names.

ZEUS = the Leader of the gods
HERA = Zeus' wife and wedding protector
ATHENA = the goddess of wisdom and literature
POSEIDON = the god of the sea
APOLLO = the god of music
ARTEMIS = the goddess of hunt
DEMETER = the goddess of nature
HERMES = the god of commerce and messenger of the gods
APHRODITE = the goddess of love and beauty
ARES   =   the god of war
HEPHAESTUS = the god of iron and fire
HESTIA = the goddess was the protector of family and house


----------



## Growdude (Apr 4, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, do you think its too early for 1/4 strength neuts?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

i start out at 1/8. sup timmy, what a set-up you got goin.  everything looks great man cant wait to see the prrrty flowers!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks man, i will water today with 1/8th strength... Can any one tell me how often i should move up to higher strength nutrients? Say i start today with 1/8th strength, when should i change to 1/4 and thin 1/2 and so on? Thanks guys, and i cant wait to see flowers ether...


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

i usually watch the plant and if it takes the last bump-up with no negative signs i bump it up again after a week...or less if im feelin lucky!  im an Ebb an flo guy, i really dont know the standard but thats how i do it. i know its better to increase it to slow than too fast!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok, thanks. Yeah this is prob my last soil grow. I am a drip hydro guy.... LOL


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

wow again looks great man you are gonna have a Forrest in no time lol wish mine looked as green as your YOU GROWING FOOL HEHE should stop by mine any pointers would be great  well bro grow on peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks sticky, will do!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

oh by the way love the names never named mine before but thats a great idea  all i do is put head banging music on for them they seem to like it lmao  i know im a weird o lol gotta be the grass lmao sorry for the humor just high


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

hey bro sorry for all the posts but as i keep reading i see more stuff that catches my eye i have a huge Oder problem and i was looking at your venting is that a filter and the end? i cant vent out side i live in the city and houses are to close together but where my grow is in the basement the smell keeps rising any pointers there? have three kids dont need them to smell it


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

watch your plants to see if they need nutes. Most the time they dont even use nutes during veg. I used 10-15-10 every other watering at 1/4 strengh after they were 6 inchs tall. They really dont need nutes untill flowering. Instead of tiger bloom, use beastie blume, if your looking for a blume nute from ff. Then use their nutes for essential oils... Cha Ching, packs on that resin thick!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds good, some one else told me not to use tiger bloom. I guess i will make a trip to the hydro store and pick up some beasties blumes and cha ching... So don't use tiger at all right? Why is this?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hay sticky, i am not venting outside, my plan is to run a carbon filter threw my lamps thin i have a hole in my wall that goes to the intake vent of my AC.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

They also make ozone generates, not sure how good they work... But if i were you i would build a 8" carbon scrubber and just get a 40$ 8" inline fan and stick in the end pulling air threw the scrubber. And just hang it in the middle of your flowering room and it would be like a little filter in your room.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> watch your plants to see if they need nutes. Most the time they dont even use nutes during veg. I used 10-15-10 every other watering at 1/4 strength after they were 6 inchs tall. They really dont need nutes untill flowering. Instead of tiger bloom, use beastie blume, if your looking for a blume nute from ff. Then use their nutes for essential oils... Cha Ching, packs on that resin thick!


But where they are in 16oz cups wont they ea what they have faster than normal? soon the cups are gonna be all roots and if he plans on growing them in there the whole grow they are gonna be hungry all the time right not saying what you said is wrong I'm trying to get input on this for myself too


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the idea timmy will check that out asap


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

I plan on transplanting into 6" pots to finish the SOG. But they aren't quit ready yet...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats the biggest pot i would be able to put them in i am working with 12 plants in a 3 X 2 area.... So 4 rows of 3 6" pots fit perficially with a few inches for bushiness...


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

sticky budz, it has nothing to do with the strength of the nutes, pertaining to container size. Plants dont feed on the size of the container, at one point yes the plant will be hungry, and youll need to be giving her constant nutes. Just in the vegetive state, and especially when they are tiny little plants, they get all the nutes they need from the soil. Your risk of burning your plants is very high when you feed nutes when they dont need em. Just cus they are in small containers doenst mean the need more nutes, it just means that the plant will stay small, and will need a feeding more often than a larger container. Tiger blume is fine, but if your trying to grow organic buds, then its not the stuff for you. Its not a pure Organic nute, like the rest of the FF line.


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2008)

> So don't use tiger at all right? Why is this?


Definately nothing more than a "personal" preference. I use TB, with satisfactory results, as do many other experienced growers.



> I used 10-15-10


 chemical nutrients really aren't... "_compatable"_ with organics, in many cases.
  The chems burn/kill the very organic organisms that are benefited by organics.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> has nothing to do with the strength of the nutes, pertaining to container size. Plants dont feed on the size of the container, at one point yes the plant will be hungry, and youll need to give here nutes, just in the vegetive state, and especially when they are tiny little plants, they get all the nutes they need from the soil, your risk of burning your plants is very high. Just cus they are in small containers doenst mean the need more nutes, it just means that the plant will stay small.


Thanks for the info bro learn something new every day  I only feed my plants when need anyways the one i have in soil i dont feed at all i use that MG stuff that feeds them up to three months i think and then when they get trans planted they are getting fed again so no need to add to that right and for the hydro im using BC nutes and i used that through vegging and flowering all seems great so far 
Sorry for jacking your thread timmy with my ?s just love to learn


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Definately nothing more than a "personal" preference. I use TB, with satisfactory results, as do many other experienced growers.
> 
> chemical nutrients really aren't... "_compatable"_ with organics, in many cases.


i used it and have better than satisfactory results, along with some other FF products, i just wanted to let you know about it, like mutt told me awhile back, its not organic, which i thought all FF products were. Shows how much I know :hubba:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2008)

> Don't want to be an a** or anything but sea-of-green doesn't really finish



Are you sure about that ?



> You always have more coming in to the grow space while you have harvesting ones coming out



And then you have different height plants in the same area which defeats the whole SOG idea.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2008)

Whoops, another couple of pages to this thread. Hick's addressed that one already


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2008)

hm.. you caught me before I was able to edit headB'..
  I'm wondering what organic nutrient you're useing with those numbers??
 "10-15-10"..
Fox farms pproducts are all "organic" based..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification... Had no idea FF was not organic... O well, so what do you guys think? Should i stay with the tiger Bloom, or should i try something else out? And also should i grab some Beasties Blooms and cha ching? I have the money and resources, just need the input.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hay guys im moving this thread to my other thread, here is a link... LINK


----------

